# Report: Patients want to be treated by someone they trust



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Medical-groups say that patients shouldn't be allowed to choose their doctors.

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/heal...r+based+race+medical+group/9066963/story.html

*Patients shouldn't be allowed to choose doctor based on race, medical group says*



> Hospitals and clinics should resist patient requests to be treated by doctors of a particular race, religion or sex, a top medical group is telling its members, highlighting a touchy yet reportedly common health-care phenomenon.
> 
> The Society of Obstetricians and Gynecologists argued in a recent position statement that "time-sensitive" services especially should be provided by the most qualified professional available - with no heed to personal background.
> 
> ...


Your thoughts on this article?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

It doesn't matter. 70% of all doctors are considering retirement due to Obamacare. We have a shortage of doctors now. Within a couple years you will be lucky to see any doctor at all.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I want the doctor who checks out my plumbing to be named Dr Pottie, is that wrong?


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

If I am paying for the medical care I expect to have a say in who treats me.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Enchant18 said:


> If I am paying for the medical care I expect to have a say in who treats me.


You can't buy medical care. You buy insurance. The insurance company and/or government pays for the medical care.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Currently I pay for each and every office visit myself.
When I had insurance I was given a choice of doctors. Perhaps that is no longer the case?!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

this is an incredibly complex issue.

For emergency care, it would never work... you cant have 911 picking up the phone and a recording saying:

For a muslim doctor press 1!
For a Jewish doctor press 2!
for a Christian doctor press 3!
for a transgender nurse press * 0 

that will never work, we dont have resources now and we're not going to multiply the number of people on staff exponentially just because homeless bum of the day hits 3 instead of 4 this time when he wants his private room and free food after boozing it up in an alley. (There actually is a guy in NYC that is documented to cost the city $250k per year in daily trips from calling 911)

also what that organization is proposing to those healthcare providing services makes perfect sense if you look at it from their point of view, which is being sued left and right! which they already are... now lets multiply that by a factor of 10, oh you didnt have my white/black/asian/indian/martian/zombie/amphibian doctor/nurse/paramedic/chaplain of choice on demand??? you broke the law, or if not the law, you broke what is now common practices based on this organizations recommendations.. I'm going to sue the hell out of you. (and win, because juries are full of people who are NOT trying to get away from serving jury duty, which leaves people who are of questionable ability to decide things for everyone else in the drivers seat... think about that the next time you get your summons!)

The current administration wants us to believe this is the answer. This is the same group of people that want us to believe that raising the debt ceiling will solve the fiscal mess we're in. The same group of people that refuse to acknowledge that mess that other countries medical and social services are in following the model they want to adopt. The same group of people who are actively supplying the enemy with weapons, attorneys, free medical care, and now in the news today, bomb makers so that we can also fund the other side of the war on drugs with our LE agencies who are either caught in the middle, complicit, or maybe in some cases so jaded they just dont want to play the game anymore. (can you blame them?)

And while I find this administration the most egregious it's by far not something they created. Yes I will agree they walked into, or in their words which they used for years after winning the first election "inherited" but who's economy did they inherit after the last election? and what did bush inherit from Clinton... ultra liberals will fall right into line and talk about a surplus... there was no surplus, that was smoke and mirrors, moving expenditures off the book and calling that a savings... the money still gets spent right?... okay. and what has their darling child done with that ability to prove their story and turn it around? Oh he doubled the debt... right? isnt that what we're going to find out when the budget talks start yet again in a couple months???

it's all BS that they've got us programed to believe now. red vs blue. they'll take that for starters, they do everything possible to keep any hope alive for a white vs black conflict, despite "presstitutes" (I love that, thanks russian news!!!!  ) who are willing lapdogs to the progressive agenda.

meanwhile back on the original question... you cant "fix" any of these things anymore, because we've laid a foundation of being able to challenge anything and win millions based on some outlandish claim. We all see news stories about this.. and yes, we say, that's not right!!! that shouldnt happen... and yet it does. and it gets worse. 


this is HOW it gets worse.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Geek999 said:


> You can't buy medical care. You buy insurance. The insurance company and/or government pays for the medical care.


I buy medical care not insurance, the government doesn't pay my medical bills.

Since I pay my own medical bills, I can choose the doctor(s) I want.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Davarm said:


> I buy medical care not insurance, the government doesn't pay my medical bills.
> 
> Since I pay my own medical bills, I can choose the doctor(s) I want.


Beginning Jan. 1 if you don't have insurance you are subject to IRS penalties. If that's your plan then you are correct and I think the doctors will be pleased to have you as a patient. However, you will be an exception, not the norm.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If you need it then whoever pays for it gets to decide how when where and in what manner its done. Thats my main complaint against government healthcare. Whoever cuts your check is in charge.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've never walked into an ER and requested a female doctor but for an office visit...yes. When I am in need of a doctor I go to a local clinic that charges $60 a visit plus the cost of any tests or X-rays. I usually have to go twice a year for something or other. That brings my total to 120.00 year. 

Insurance will cost much more than that and I will lose my choices. I will take the penalty the first year and see if it survives next year.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> It doesn't matter. 70% of all doctors are considering retirement due to Obamacare. We have a shortage of doctors now. Within a couple years you will be lucky to see any doctor at all.


I've so far known two doctors that considered retirement... They say it's the ACA but it's really because the hospital will no longer support their antiquated ways of charting and asking nurses to document for them. This is hardly the 70% you speak of. Doctors choose what plans they accept, so primary care outside of large corp run clinics really are not affected. It's only going to hurt people who buy into crap plans that few places accept and those places that choose to see quantity over quality. ( they are usually marked by the high turn over of doctors) Most plans also let you choose out of network providers, you just are not covered the same - that's your choice. The main choice being taken off the table is getting hurt and stiffing an ER with the bill. The problem with choosing to be uninsured is that it suits you fine as long as your healthy, but when you get injured or suffer a life threatening emergency you don't crawl of into the woods to die... You run up an enormous bill that tax payers eventually have to pay.

I'm not all in on AMA, but the alt most people wouldn't support-


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> I've so far known two doctors that considered retirement... They say it's the ACA but it's really because the hospital will no longer support their antiquated ways of charting and asking nurses to document for them. This is hardly the 70% you speak of. Doctors choose what plans they accept, so primary care outside of large corp run clinics really are not affected. It's only going to hurt people who buy into crap plans that few places accept and those places that choose to see quantity over quality. ( they are usually marked by the high turn over of doctors) Most plans also let you choose out of network providers, you just are not covered the same - that's your choice. The main choice being taken off the table is getting hurt and stiffing an ER with the bill. The problem with choosing to be uninsured is that it suits you fine as long as your healthy, but when you get injured or suffer a life threatening emergency you don't crawl of into the woods to die... You run up an enormous bill that tax payers eventually have to pay.
> 
> I'm not all in on AMA, but the alt most people wouldn't support-


There is no transparency, how would the average consume know what that doctor, nurse or ER tech has for a turn over rate?

You're at your most vulnerable (assuming it's a real emergency) when they are that their most .... what? jaded? in the case of the high turn-over people? that's comforting... NOT!!! kinda like the astronauts... you're sitting on a billion pounds of explosives that are funneled through parts measured to less than a millimeter and it's all made by those who put in the lowest bid. :gaah:


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Dakine said:


> There is no transparency, how would the average consume know what that doctor, nurse or ER tech has for a turn over rate? You're at your most vulnerable (assuming it's a real emergency) when they are that their most .... what? jaded? in the case of the high turn-over people? that's comforting... NOT!!! kinda like the astronauts... you're sitting on a billion pounds of explosives that are funneled through parts measured to less than a millimeter and it's all made by those who put in the lowest bid. :gaah:


 Most counties only have a few hospitals. Hospitals are given ratings and you can look up joint commission ratings for hospitals. Those reports tell you plenty. Also most doctors tell you all about their education, lifestyle, patients, treatment environments, and their HOSPITAL privileges on their webpages. You have to do some homework, but it's there and its very transparent. What's not is the cost. I can't quote you nor advertise optimizing your health in of flat fee. I don't know what your insurance coverages will pay until your codes are submitted. I don't know what amount of post operative care you will need until I meet you, access your health, and use your chief complaints, your health status, and factor in your coverage to help you decide on a treatment plan. This is one of many reasons cost transparency is difficult. Not to mention, physicians are forced by insurance to raise their standard fees much higher than the actual return, because the insurance controlling a bulk of the patient pool has the ability and negotiating power to drastically cut these fees.

If you go to an ER never plan on knowing that doctor unless you work there or frequent it. With those hours ER docs usually only work 3 to 4 shifts a week. But you can see the ratings, infection risks, legal claims, and of course patient load of ERs from hospital reports. Instead, make a plan of what your hospital preference is and establish a primary care physician that KNOWs you and your health needs. Ask them what hospital to recommend for trauma vs heart attack vs potential other health need. Should you find yourself an inpatient, it makes a world of difference to have a outpatient doctor to help with the discharge needs.

I know the names of every doctor that's ever treated me... If I didn't know them at the time, I learned a lot about the afterwards quickly. Too many people are too complacent to let insurance and availability dictate the situation.


----------

